# Mac OS étendu, MS-DOS (FAT), ExFAT pour échange avec PC ?



## BertrandFX (22 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je suis perdu ! (oui, je sais, je suis un boulet)
Je dois utiliser une clé USB 16Go à la fois sur mon iMac et sur un PC pour échanger des fichiers volumineux.
J'ai formaté la clé sur le Mac en ExFAT et enregistré quelques fichiers. Quand je connecte la clé sur le PC, windaube affiche ce joli pop-up :







Faut-il que je formate différemment ? En MS-DOS, en MAC OS Etendu ?

Quels sont vos avis ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2015)

Tu dois te tromper avec Utilitaire de disque, surement un problème dans le choix de partition.

Sinon, pour aller au plus court, fais le formatage en ExFAT depuis un PC et ça devrait aller.


----------



## BertrandFX (22 Décembre 2015)

Merci du tuyau.
Je vais regarder ça de plus près ce soir.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2015)

Salut *Bertrand*.

Il te faut faire 2 choses : appliquer une Table de Partition MBR (Master Boot Record) au disque entier de ta clé + créer un système de fichier au format ex-FAT dans la partition unique. Tu as fait la 2è opération, mais pas la 1ère => la Table de Partition de ta clé doit être, en effet, la Table de Partition GUID utilisée par le Mac, or une telle Table de Partition rend le disque illisible a priori sous _Windows_.

- 1° Si tu utilises un OS antérieur à «El Capitan 10.11», ta clé connectée au Mac, lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque», sélectionne le disque physique de la clé (ligne supérieure, attenante à la marge, le concernant) et l'option : "_Partitionner_" => a) à l'onglet : "_Schéma de partition_", bascule l'onglet "Actuel" pour choisir "1_partition" ; b) presse le bouton "_Options_" (en bas) et choisis : "Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)" comme Table de Partition ; c) à l'onglet "_Format_" (sur la droite) : choisis "ex-FAT" (+ un nom à ta guise) => "_Appliquer_".

- 2° Si tu utilises «El Capitan», ta clé connectée au Mac, lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque», sélectionne _itou_ le disque physique global de ta clé et l'option "_Effacer_" ce coup-ci => dans le panneau à 3 options qui s'affiche, choisis a) à "_Nom_", celui que tu veux ; b) à "_Format_", bascule l'onglet par défaut "OS X étendu (journalisé)" et choisis à la place : "exFAT" ; c) à "_Schéma_", bascule l'onglet par défaut "Table de Partition GUID" et choisis à la place : "Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)" => presse le bouton "_Effacer_".​


----------



## BertrandFX (22 Décembre 2015)

Merci aussi à dragao13 et macomaniac

J'ai du boulot qui m'attend dès ce soir.
Mon iMac est sous El Capitan. Donc, le §2 de macomaniac me concerne.


----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2015)

Il faudra peut-être fermer et relancer "Utilitaire de disque" pour
que dans "Infos" l'on puisse voir :







..


----------



## BertrandFX (23 Décembre 2015)

Merci à vous tous. C'est impeccable. Ma clé est reconnue sur iMac et windaube.
Je suis étonné car je n'avais jamais eu cette difficulté. Est-ce une nouveauté liée à El Capitan ? Toujours est-il que grâce à vous je sais comment faire à l'avenir.


----------



## tresflou (18 Septembre 2018)

Même problème quelques années plus tard... Les explications très claires de Macomaniac m'ont permis de résoudre le problème. Merci !


----------

